# Apple's Safari Browser now available for Windows



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Unbelievable but true!

The best Browser software in the world arrives on the Windows OS! 
:console: 


http://www.apple.com/safari/

P.S. Posted using Safari!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Been testing it on my third comp. Seems stable enough. Looking for compatibility problems..........


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Damon said:


> Been testing it on my third comp. Seems stable enough. Looking for compatibility problems..........



Found one big one. Java Support on www.pogo.com. Seems that most Pogo games won't play nice with Safari Yet. The only fix I was able to find is for Mac OS only. It will be up to Sun to fix it and I am sure that won't be to it's Final at the very least.

Other than the one issue it is a LOT faster than IE7 or Firefox and cleaner.


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

Yup I just installed it on our 3 comps.

Now I gotta walk my mom through this... I put firefox on 5 monthes ago an shes still confused about some of it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Havent seen much import functionality.....
Is much quicker.........
Skins will add to its attractiveness........
Very smooth.....


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Kinda a bummer to me, I paid a whole 1100 dollars to get Safari!


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

Has anyone been able to use the chat through Safari? I've tried but I keep getting a Java icon on the chat browser screen (not the java screen)


----------

